# 09 brute force 750 Radiator Fan not working



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Radiator Fan not working

1 Radiator Fan Breaker good

2 Radiator Fan good

help


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

First thing to check is your fuses, then is there power at the breaker. Make sure you have a good ground to the fan. Did you jump power to the fan to determine it was ok? Check the connector to the fan and make sure its not filled with sludge or corrosion.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i ran wires form the battery to fan it worked fine 
i am getting power to the breaker


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

then it's the relay. cut that mofo out and put in an inline fuse. 20AMP should do fine.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

wich relay is for the fan


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It;'s a grey box. small. has black rubber around it and 2 wires going into it. i can take a picture for you tomorrow if u don't find it.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

and a yellow butin on it the Radiator Fan Breakeri got a spare and it still dont go on and i tride a fuse to


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ thats the breaker

you said your getting power to it, are you getting power out of it, they will corrode and loose connection
The breaker is like $2.50 at the dealer or just put a fuse in it


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes i got a spare Breakeri and i yoused a 20 amp fuse


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i cut that mofo out works good thanks


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

them relays suck.i ran mine hot because of it.lucky it went to limp mode before it hurt it.put that fuse in there and all is good.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

need to do a how to on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's a pic for documentation in this thread.

This is the fan relay


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

i went thru about 5 of them mofo's before i fused it. o ya nice watch.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks. my trusty PAW1200!

you into watches? im on watchuseek 

i sold my suunto x9i. It's currently in iraq 
Nice piece it was..


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

ya. i especially like that watch i gonna check out watchuseek


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. I want the paw1500 that came out a while back.. it's got a thinner profile..

ah we're off topic..!! Sorry OP!


----------

